# You CAN buy a new Scirocco in the US.



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

Starting at $85k.

http://hpamotorsports.com/scirocco.htm


----------



## plugboots (Apr 6, 2010)

For that money they could at least give you 3 pedals.


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

All of the higher end VW models equipped with any V6 usually come with the AWD system, and they only have an automatic trans to operate that AWD system. They have not made a manual trans, and probably never will.:thumbup: That's how they get you though.

"Okay so I want a VR6."
"Cool so then you gotta add on the AWD and the DSG and you can have one!"

Lmao


----------



## 19lowVW93 (Sep 25, 2010)

but dont they have the mauals in europe cause i saw a manual r32 back in europe


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

The R32 is different, they offered manual transmissions for them. NOW they don't offer a manual tranmission for an AWD VR6 system


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> All of the higher end VW models equipped with any V6 usually come with the AWD system, and they only have an automatic trans to operate that AWD system. They have not made a manual trans, and probably never will.:thumbup: That's how they get you though.
> 
> "Okay so I want a VR6."
> "Cool so then you gotta add on the AWD and the DSG and you can have one!"
> ...


That's incorrect. The VR6 in the R32 (AWD) was available as a manual or DSG worldwide in the 04 version, and the rest of the world had that choice again with the 08 model. The Passat R had both, and VR6 4Motion Passats were manual or auto, at least in some markets. It is also incorrect that VR6s were never available as FWD either, as your last sentence implies, though you did say "...usually come with AWD..." in the first para. There have been plenty of FWD, manual VR6 - even the 3.2 used in the R32 was here in the US in FWD format in the Eos.

Finally, this car is not a great example for any of those points, either - more than just an extensive aftermarket tune, HPA have mated chassis and drive trains that VW has not; there are no 6-cylinder New Sciroccos from the factory, nor are there any AWD ones - just FWD 4-cylinders.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> NOW they don't offer a manual tranmission for an AWD VR6 system


Now the VR6 is almost completely phased out, anyway. You can still choose FWD or 4Motion in a CC with the 3.6l VR6, but both automatics. It's only remaining application is in that model, in North America as far as I know - as long as we're talking cars, not SUVs.


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

John Y said:


> That's incorrect. The VR6 in the R32 (AWD) was available as a manual or DSG worldwide in the 04 version, and the rest of the world had that choice again with the 08 model. The Passat R had both, and VR6 4Motion Passats were manual or auto, at least in some markets. It is also incorrect that VR6s were never available as FWD either, as your last sentence implies, though you did say "...usually come with AWD..." in the first para. There have been plenty of FWD, manual VR6 - even the 3.2 used in the R32 was here in the US in FWD format in the Eos.
> 
> Finally, this car is not a great example for any of those points, either - more than just an extensive aftermarket tune, HPA have mated chassis and drive trains that VW has not; there are no 6-cylinder New Sciroccos from the factory, nor are there any AWD ones - just FWD 4-cylinders.


Now is not 2 years ago, I am talking about the current moment in time.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

$85,000.
$110, 000.
$150,000.

Absurd. :screwy:


----------



## JTI23 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tarik D said:


> $85,000.
> $110, 000.
> $150,000.
> 
> Absurd. :screwy:


i second that!


----------



## W8sted03 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am currently living in Switzerland. One of my neighbors has a brilliant black scirocco. It's dropped on its nuts, he threw an exhaust on it and it has this wide wide look to it. He told me that the width is stock. Looks great. So he drives a FWD, v6 stick. I went to a VW dealership here to check. Sure enough, most of the new roccos are sticks. Then again, they only had 3 in stock, and all three were sticks.


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

W8sted03 said:


> I am currently living in Switzerland. One of my neighbors has a brilliant black scirocco. It's dropped on its nuts, he threw an exhaust on it and it has this wide wide look to it. He told me that the width is stock. Looks great. So he drives a FWD, v6 stick. I went to a VW dealership here to check. Sure enough, most of the new roccos are sticks. Then again, they only had 3 in stock, and all three were sticks.


And what was the price for this FWD Scirocco?


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

Tarik D said:


> $85,000.
> $110, 000.
> $150,000.
> 
> Absurd. :screwy:


I Triple That
if only i was filthy rich


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

*ugh*



W8sted03 said:


> So he drives a FWD, v6 stick. .


 DUDE DONT CALL IT A V6
Its a vR6 thank you :sly:


----------



## Rezorector (May 29, 2012)

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests...kswagen_scirocco_tdi_first_drive/viewall.html 


$31,900 euros witch is 39,830.34 US dollars


----------



## tklies (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome Scirocco, but for that price I think I would buy a Porsche GT3.


----------

